# WRT320n dd-wrt now supported



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

DD-WRT now supports the WRT320n gigbit dual band signal radio wiresless router.

http://www.dd-wrt.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=58566


----------

